# Holidays



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm flying off to Spain for the holidays so just wanted to wish everyone Happy Christmas and New Year. 

P.S. Be good! :tongue1:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

How lovely, Have a good holidays!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> How lovely, Have a good holidays!


Thank you!

I hope you and family are OK now?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you. Yes we are well. Slowly bouncing back to rutine.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'm flying off to Spain for the holidays so just wanted to wish everyone Happy Christmas and New Year.
> 
> P.S. Be good! :tongue1:




Merry Christmas... it was minus 3 here last night in the campo and even the chickens stayed in their house all night, when I went down to feed them they didn`t greet me as they usually do they waited until their food was out before they poked their beaks out the door, but the sun is shining and the washing is out and the air is lovely and clean, hurts the lungs to breathe fresh air now lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Merry Christmas... it was minus 3 here last night in the campo and even the chickens stayed in their house all night, when I went down to feed them they didn`t greet me as they usually do they waited until their food was out before they pocked their beaks out the door, but the sun is shining and the washing is out and the air is lovely and clean, hurst the lungs to breathe fresh air now lol


But bet you're really enjoying all that fresh air after the smog of cairo.....hope you have a lovely Christmas with you family


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's cold as well in here this winter (Cold as in 2 C during the night where I "live" ) But it's not cold enough for me!!! And what's even worse?! There isn't any bloody snow!! 

Hope you all are having a great time and enjoying your holidays 

And MaidenScotland!!! Stop actin' like you're having fun in Spain! Everyone knows that you do MISS the Egyptian version of "fun", A LOT! 

Merry Christmas everyone, too early for the "Happy new year" part though..........It's just Dec. 16th!!!! Europeans! 

Kiddin'! And a Happy new year everyone!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all hope you all got your trees and lights up my Egyptian family and friends love it xx


----------

